# cyl.#1 no compression HELP



## Guest (Jun 14, 2002)

i have a 91 se-r, i just bought a new motor and did a t03 t04 setup we pulled it on the dyno after it was finished b-4 i could drive it. it was running so fat on fuel it sounds like its flooding and shutting off, but a compression test reveals low compression in cyl. #1. i am trying to get opinions before doing a leakdown test. 
i have already exceeded my budget for the car. i have no money left to spend. i just want my car back, is this a problem i should worry about costing me alot of money? what do i do?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I think if you get the leak down test done first you could probably id the problem. Fuel you say? Hmm.... need more details.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2002)

leak down test reveals: valves=good, rings=good what the hell is going on with my car, i have a jwt ecu and my fuel goes off the chart on the dyno sheet, after each pull the car shuts off and wont start for fifteen minutes, car sat all night and still has same behaviour in the morning, i dont understand how my compression is low but no valve problems or excessive blowby, could a valve stick while under load and cause it?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2002)

could the compression be what is causing fuel problems


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

t03t04sentraboy said:


> *i have a 91 se-r, i just bought a new motor and did a t03 t04 setup we pulled it on the dyno after it was finished b-4 i could drive it. it was running so fat on fuel it sounds like its flooding and shutting off, but a compression test reveals low compression in cyl. #1. i am trying to get opinions before doing a leakdown test.
> i have already exceeded my budget for the car. i have no money left to spend. i just want my car back, is this a problem i should worry about costing me alot of money? what do i do? *


Waht numbers are you getting on compression and leakdown. Also you may have pinched an Injector seal so the fuel is leaking past the injector naking you car run fat.

Mike


----------

